

Ask HN: Is there any way to secure a hosted VPS? - wwwtyro

Is there any bulletproof way to encrypt the system, given that your communications pass through the host datacenter?
======
grumps
While I lack security and encryption knowledge beyond the basics I believe the
answer is 'no'. I believe hosts can either access a VM's file system, RAM or
SWAP.

You're better asking "How can I reasonably secure a VPS to make someone's life
far more difficult."

------
patmcc
There's no way to have a perfectly secure system if the hardware is in someone
else's hands. Period. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Pill_(software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Pill_\(software\))
for one reason why.

